# Trading on overseas exchanges from Australia?



## nodrog500 (7 March 2009)

How can I go about finding about trading on the TSX and the Johannesberg excahnge from Australia and does any one have any knowledge of a Broker who would undertake to place orders online from Sydney.
Gordon


----------



## KMN (31 January 2011)

nodrog500 said:


> How can I go about finding about trading on the TSX and the Johannesberg excahnge from Australia and does any one have any knowledge of a Broker who would undertake to place orders online from Sydney.
> Gordon




Check out http://www.nobletrading.com/worldwide.php

I have opened an account with them but have not started using it.


----------

